# AE RC18 talk.



## Gary

Being that we are seeing more of them, I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread dedicated to the 18B and 18T to discuss set ups and aftermarket bling. I found alot of usefull info in another site and its a good starting point.

http://www.one18th.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14422


----------



## Gary

I have a feeling my brushless set up was the problem with me not counting at the loop. Trey was also talking about limiting how much power were running. I dont want to go too slow, so how about a 19 turn?

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMUP4&P=0


----------



## Gary

Im tearing the car down right now, and I would highly recommend yall do the same after your first day. I dont know whats happening yet, but the left front dogbone is really chewed up on the outboard end. The left rear is a little gnarled up also.

The bevel gears never did loosen up and are still really tight. Fixing this may take some work. At first I thought I could just sand the backside of the smaller bevel gears so they would be allowed to move further inwards, but a clearance issue pops up. Theres not much clearance before the gears hit in the inside of the bulkhead. Thats gonna take some dremmeling.


----------



## nik77356

you know what would fix the dogbone problem? get mip super diffs and CVD'S!!!


----------



## Gary

Where do you get them at Nick?

Edit: That was easy!


----------



## nik77356

you could get them at tower. im sure wayne at randy's would be happy to order them for you. but if you get the Super diffs you almost have to get CVD's or else your dogbone chewing up problem will only get worse. thats just what i hear of course because i dont have the super diffs but i do have the cvd's in front of my rc18 and they are great


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> you could get them at tower. im sure wayne at randy's would be happy to order them for you. but if you get the Super diffs you almost have to get CVD's or else your dogbone chewing up problem will only get worse. thats just what i hear of course because i dont have the super diffs but i do have the cvd's in front of my rc18 and they are great


Great advice, thanks!


----------



## nik77356

so are yall not racing at hircr next weekend?


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> so are yall not racing at hircr next weekend?


We race everyother Saturday, and yes I will be there!  I put the 18B aside untill I can order some parts for it next week, and also so I can go through my M18. I plan on running two classes next time.


----------



## nik77356

ok so then i guess ill make other plans for next weekend then. i wont be able to make the next race. ill be in galveston for the family get together. i dont know where to go next week!!! nobody is racing


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I had problems with the caps that hold the o-rings in the shock bodies popping off and letting the o-rings slide down the shock shafts. I will concede that I was running the RTR shocks, but even the FT shocks still use that same plastic cap on the o-rings.

I also had the dogbone issue, and CVD's would have cured it really easily.

Truthfully, I think that some 3-racing shocks and MIP CVD's are all the upgrades I need to do......everything else seems to hold up fine.......at least, so far!

anyone tried the 3-racing shocks?


----------



## cjtamu

My guess is that the dogbones weren't made to handle the power of a BL setup. With the GT, we always dremeled a little off the "T" on the CVD so they don't stick out beyond the outdrive. Kept them from chewing up the outdrive, might work on the 18's too.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> My guess is that the dogbones weren't made to handle the power of a BL setup. With the GT, we always dremeled a little off the "T" on the CVD so they don't stick out beyond the outdrive. Kept them from chewing up the outdrive, might work on the 18's too.


Had to do that too CJ. With the aluminum sleeves going over the outdrives it was a no go. The issue with the bones are on the other end, the outside.


----------



## nik77356

well the way the drive cups are on the outside they are exremely small. the only cure for that is cvd's


----------



## Big Phil

Truthfully, I think that some 3-racing shocks and MIP CVD's are all the upgrades I need to do......everything else seems to hold up fine.......at least, so far! anyone tried the 3-racing shocks?[/QUOTE]cort said it all 3-racing parts are off the hook the shocks are awesome


----------



## Gary

Except in that section with the PVC pipes cut in half, my car was strapped! The only deviation from the manual was to run 35 weight up front. Stock shocks worked fine for me.


----------



## madf1man

No fence meant but I'm glad that I'm runnin the vendetta. As a race host operator, web site operator, forum visitor and so on I don't have time to work on my cars!!! HAHA!!!! or hint hint. Me likes to race.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> No fence meant but I'm glad that I'm runnin the vendetta. As a race host operator, web site operator, forum visitor and so on I don't have time to work on my cars!!! HAHA!!!! or hint hint. Me likes to race.


This is an Associated thread. Get over there with the Vendetta guys!


----------



## Big Phil

the stock shocks work great but they leak and the caps pop off to easy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Phil, you guys got 3 racing shocks over there? How much?


----------



## Big Phil

no we dont. cant get them i bought my stuff online


----------



## Gary

Quick question. Is the CVDs the same for the truck and the buggy?


----------



## nik77356

ya. every thing is the same except for shock towers,body and tires


----------



## Gary

Thanks bro!


----------



## nik77356

no problem. are you replacing the chewed up dogbones in your rc18?


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> no problem. are you replacing the chewed up dogbones in your rc18?


More than that Nick. I'm "blinging" the rig out!


----------



## danthrc

I purchased some CVD's today along with a 60T gear cover for my B. Next up (when it is released) is the Exotek chassis. Mo better steering and balance.


----------



## Gary

danthrc said:


> I purchased some CVD's today along with a 60T gear cover for my B. Next up (when it is released) is the Exotek chassis. Mo better steering and balance.


Sup Danny? Very nice to see you here! 

Exotek? I want one allready. :spineyes:


----------



## nik77356

ya im getting an exotek when it comes out. with an 8000kv you cant not have a slipper.


----------



## danthrc

Dumb question.

I don't understand the slipper concept? What is the advantage.



Thanks Biff

Exotek is the old Motek. New owner and ideas. He's making a racing CF chassis for the RC18 series.


----------



## Gary

danthrc said:


> I purchased some CVD's today along with a 60T gear cover for my B. Next up (when it is released) is the Exotek chassis. Mo better steering and balance.


Oh I get it! You were trying to tell me saturday that Motek is changing their name! Thats the mid motor design! Very sweet! I tried looking it up on 1/18th.com to post a pic, but the site is down.


----------



## nik77356

i wish exotek would hurry up and get their website put up. www.exotekracing.com


----------



## Gary

danthrc said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> I don't understand the slipper concept? What is the advantage.
> 
> Thanks Biff
> 
> Exotek is the old Motek. New owner and ideas. He's making a racing CF chassis for the RC18 series.


Too much motor needs a slipper I guess.

I like that chassis and heres why. I want more weight towards the front and the mid motor design will do that. I also like the idea of the 3x3 battery pack layout to equalize weight transfer left and right without adding lead.

And it just looks cool!


----------



## nik77356

it takes the strain off the diffs. and it makes the car more tunable to different surfaces

im off to randy's!!!


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> it takes the strain off the diffs. and it makes the car more tunable to different surfaces
> 
> im off to randy's!!!


Sure! On a slippery dirt track with harsh rythem sections! Dont need it in the parking lot or at Trey's track.


----------



## nik77356

rite. ill be using mine at mikes a lot.


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> rite. ill be using mine at mikes a lot.


A slipper on an RC18?


----------



## Big Phil

any one have a price that looks tight


----------



## insaneracin2003

price on a rc18?


----------



## Big Phil

no the exotek


----------



## Gary

Notreleasedyet


----------



## danthrc

According to the owner of Exotek. The chassis will be between $110 and $130 Only in two colors (the metal parts) Gun metal and Factory blue.

The chassis will also hold the factory sub micro servo, or you can put a larger one in like we use on the Xray M18.


----------



## PD2

HEY DANNY!!! Good to see ya bro! Been a LOOOONNGG time! Be careful hangin out here - you just might grow to like some of these characters! LOL!!!

Glad to see ya around bro!
PD2


----------



## nik77356

hey danny are you running mini on offroad this weekend?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I want this one!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Integy-Alloy-EVO-X-Conversion-Kit-Silver-RC18T_W0QQitemZ200121195367QQihZ010QQcategoryZ44028QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Big Phil

thank's for the info


----------



## nik77356

dont CV. ive heard lots of bad things about it


----------



## cjtamu

Label/Receipt Number: XX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX
Status: Acceptance

Your item was accepted at 11:18 AM on June 19, 2007 in SAINT PAUL, MN 55121. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 

Woo hoo! Come on mailman!


----------



## ddcarter3

Need some help. I am trying to put the Hitec 56hb in the 18T. The "detailed" instructions in the Hitec servo saver pack is non-existant and nowhere to be found on the net!! The head of the screw that attaches the servo saver arm to the steering link hits the servo, limiting the travel. Am I missing something?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

does it maybe screw into the other side of the servo saver arm?


----------



## cjtamu

DDC, do you have a pic? I put an HS-65 in Todd's 18R w/no problem, but I'm having a hard time visualizing what you're talking about.


----------



## ddcarter3

HS56HB


----------



## cjtamu

I don't remember that happening with his 18R. It seems like I may have mounted the horn 1 spline over from vertical like we do with the B4. Try that and see if you get full travel in both directions.


----------



## danthrc

Thanks Paul, its nice to be where people are actually talking...lol

I am planning on running the mini off road at Treys when ever possible. I have to run the mini onroad at M&M every other Saturday as well. Its all up to the GF. But that may change soon!

On the Servo screw. I cant really see a screw in the picture but I did notice that your using the post mount in stead of the standard mount.
If you use the standard mount with that servo, your going to have to do some trimming to make it go over the servo without deforming the mount.

In either case I reccommend the following:
No matter how you mount it, the servo itself is going to move around a little which effects the already sloppy steering.
I put a piece (full fitting) servo tape under the servo to adhere it to the chassis and then put the mount on. The servo will not move then.
This setup works better with the standard mount.


----------



## cjtamu

Good to see you here Danny. I think he's talking about the screw that attaches the servo horn to the steering rack hitting the servo case or the strap? Doesn't make sense to me b/c that would be a problem with the spacing b/w the servo and the horn. David, are you sure you used the right horn? If I can get hold of Todd I'll look at his car. But Danny has the same servo in his and I don't think he had an problems either.


----------



## Bigmax

*I saw this the other day.*

Call Wayne at Randy's Hobbies. I saw him fussing over this same issue on his .

281-469-7000


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

david....what servo mount are you using? doesn't look like my stock ones:

http://www.teamassociated.com/enlarge/rc18t_frsuspension_top.htm
http://www.teamassociated.com/enlarge/rc18t_frsuspension.htm


----------



## GoFaster

danthrc said:


> I am planning on running the mini off road at Treys when ever possible. I have to run the mini onroad at M&M every other Saturday as well. Its all up to the GF. But that may change soon!


GF, what's that? Oh my! lol


----------



## madf1man

If the GF was to see this it could speed up the process:biggrin: Welcome Danny, glad to see ya out on the town!!


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> david....what servo mount are you using? doesn't look like my stock ones:
> 
> http://www.teamassociated.com/enlarge/rc18t_frsuspension_top.htm
> http://www.teamassociated.com/enlarge/rc18t_frsuspension.htm


Thats what mine looks like.


----------



## nik77356

Courtney Vaughan said:


> david....what servo mount are you using? doesn't look like my stock ones:
> 
> http://www.teamassociated.com/enlarge/rc18t_frsuspension_top.htm
> http://www.teamassociated.com/enlarge/rc18t_frsuspension.htm


thats what mine looks like 2


----------



## cjtamu

I have no idea what mine looks like because I DON'T HAVE IT YET! I HATE WAITING ON RC STUFF TO COME IN THE MAIL! IT'S WORSE THAN WAITING ON XMAS! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## danthrc

Well Ive already decided... Racing 1st. GF 2nd. on Saturdays!


----------



## Gary

I need a brushed motor for the 18B Dan. What do you suggest?


----------



## danthrc

I would try the Reedy 17T or the 19T Stump Puller for off road. Everyone says good things about them on RCtech.


----------



## ddcarter3

Here is AE's response about the screw (servo horn to steering link, the botom one) hitting the case.

It sounds as if you did install everything correctly. What we have
found out is that recently Hitec changed the case. What most people have
done is grinding down the screw head a little and the case as well.
Sorry that i cannot offer you a better solution. As you know i have no
control over Hitec.


Don't think I will be grinding the case down. I may just look for the Airtronics, Futaba or an AE stocker.


----------



## Big Phil

he is my 2 1/18


----------



## nik77356

is that rc18 really wide or is the m18 really narrow?


----------



## Big Phil

it has a truggy conversion


----------



## nik77356

where did you get it? i want one


----------



## Big Phil

may not work on rcp but its awesome on dirt


----------



## nik77356

ya. ill be mostly using it at mikes


----------



## Big Phil

i dont know this one was setup when i got it i will try to find out for you nick


----------



## nik77356

ok thanks. i know driven productions makes one but its delrin. i dont know much about delrin. is it durable?


----------



## Big Phil

dont know mine is carbon fiber


----------



## nik77356

im just talkin about tha arms


----------



## Big Phil

the arms are ti


----------



## nik77356

but who makes them?


----------



## Big Phil

?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> ?


aww c'mon phlip,help a brotha out mayne!!


----------



## danthrc

I'm not sure who makes the arms, but you can get the kit on thetoyz.com

Its the wide track kit


----------



## Big Phil

I think your right thanks for the info. That site is awesome lots of hopups!


----------



## cjtamu

Guess what got here? it has the 18R shock towers and body on it, but everything else is 18T. I'll change the tower and mounts tonight to make it a truck again. To go from 18t to B I know I need to change towers, mounts, and top plate. But, it looks ilke the only reason for changing the top plate is b/c the 18B one has a body post. If that's it, can I just velcro it like a 1/10 buggy?


----------



## nik77356

ya thats the only reason to change the top plate. i would just velcro it


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

got ONE of my RC18T's in today as well. Has the buggy rear shock tower and wing on it so it looks like a truggy......looks pretty cool.


----------



## nik77356

i just put the buggy wing mount on the truck shock tower. no truck body yet tho. lol


----------



## Gary

danthrc said:


> I'm not sure who makes the arms, but you can get the kit on thetoyz.com
> 
> Its the wide track kit


They have alot of parts and notified me immediatly of my order status. My first time using them.


----------



## danthrc

Well I guess I should start glueing these two sets of tires instead of sitting here reading the forums. They wont get done if I don't.

Biff, I have a set of yellow spoke rim Losi Street tires (the ones that were screeching they had so much grip) for you if you want them. They would look great on your blue car.


----------



## Froggy69

*18b*

i think i found a good deal on an 18b rtr and i wanted to know what are the weak links on these cars?


----------



## Big Phil

dog bones&diffs mip has good replacments for both.


----------



## Froggy69

ok thanks!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

replace the dogbones with CVD's, upgrade the shocks, and I haven't had diff problems, but if you're into spending a little more cash, you can upgrade those as well. Other than that, it's very capable in stock form.


----------



## Froggy69

thanks for the quick replies,now if i can get some of my fishing stuff sold i'll try to get it this weekend.


----------



## danthrc

Here is a kit at the toyz $164. Im not sure where your looking, but the first purchase gets you an additional 10% off. Plus they do paypal.

http://www.thetoyz.com/cart/thetoyz_search.lasso?keywords=rc18b+kit


----------



## Froggy69

i would like to buy new but will have to settle for used.hopefully trying to keep the costs down (will make it easier to get back into the hobby)so i don't make the wife to mad.


----------



## Gary

Froggy69 said:


> thanks for the quick replies,now if i can get some of my fishing stuff sold i'll try to get it this weekend.


What do you have? I need to re-tool. Right off the bat I need a 7' trout rod and reel.


----------



## Froggy69

just sold the curado on a 7' allstar, but i still have a like brand new(used once) diawa coastal inshore on a 6'5" allstar.VERY LIGHT COMBO


----------



## Gary

Froggy69 said:


> just sold the curado on a 7' allstar, but i still have a like brand new(used once) diawa coastal inshore on a 6'5" allstar.VERY LIGHT COMBO


I dont have ANY rods right now!

Got pics?

Or PM me a price, give details so I can look them up.


----------



## Froggy69

pm sent


----------



## cjtamu

Pics of my new ride are coming very soon.


----------



## Froggy69

the ride i went and looked at wasn't quite what i was expecting so i will have to figure something else out.but don't worry i will be terrorizing the local mini track here soon


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Froggy, I will also have an RC18T RTR w/stock ESC and motor, and some factory team upgrades for sale early next week if you haven't gotten anything already. It's one of the ones in trey's videos


----------



## cjtamu

*Teaser*

Not the greatest pic, the colors aren't true with the flash, but you get the general idea. Still a few bugs to work out, one front shock shaft is bent and I need to reset the turnbuckles. They weren't measured right so now that I've added toe in one side is barely in the ballcups, LOL. Other than that it was in great shape. The Tekin Minirage is a rocket. 6 cells my arse, I'll be running on 4 alkaline AA's just to keep it on the track. It accelerates faster than my XXX-4 does with a 10 single in it, I couldn't open it up halfway. Too dark even with the streetlights and I'd lose track of it. I'll try to get some better pics in the AM before the Shriners gig.


----------



## Big Phil

Dang That Looks Sharp! Nice Paint


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Not the greatest pic, the colors aren't true with the flash, but you get the general idea. Still a few bugs to work out, one front shock shaft is bent and I need to reset the turnbuckles. They weren't measured right so now that I've added toe in one side is barely in the ballcups, LOL. Other than that it was in great shape. The Tekin Minirage is a rocket. 6 cells my arse, I'll be running on 4 alkaline AA's just to keep it on the track. It accelerates faster than my XXX-4 does with a 10 single in it, I couldn't open it up halfway. Too dark even with the streetlights and I'd lose track of it. I'll try to get some better pics in the AM before the Shriners gig.


Sweeetne-ss


----------



## Gary

Camera test


----------



## Gary

Ladies and gentlemen, you have just witnessed a miracle. Old dogs CAN learn new tricks. 

The camera I used to use saved pics to a floppy and all I had to do was put in the floppy and bang. The new camera has more functions than my M11. Sony DSC-H7. Wouldnt seem to much if I was on familral ground like my old computer but NO!!! I had to get a new computer and its got Vista on it. I had to add more RAM and uninstall this, load that and cuss the thing, but It works and I'm a real computer dummy. lol


----------



## SwayOveride

Ya Vista likes 1Gig of RAM or more and the least number or processes running... Make sure you get dam good virus and spyware software. Dell has rolled out Vista on all there new computers but here at a state institution when we get our new Dells in they ship them to us with XP Pro. We refure to roll out Vista.

But that new camera looks like it takes some sharp pictures, have fun with it and take tons of pictures...


----------



## Gary

SwayOveride said:


> Ya Vista likes 1Gig of RAM or more and the least number or processes running... Make sure you get dam good virus and spyware software. Dell has rolled out Vista on all there new computers but here at a state institution when we get our new Dells in they ship them to us with XP Pro. We refure to roll out Vista.
> 
> But that new camera looks like it takes some sharp pictures, have fun with it and take tons of pictures...


Zone Alarm. Its been really good to me so far.


----------



## Gary

Froggy"s RC18B is on the way! Yall welcome James back to racing after a very long fishing trip.


----------



## Froggy69

Thangs for everything Gary. i'm still fishing but it's for some fast and consistant lap times now.


----------



## Gary

Froggy69 said:


> Thangs for everything Gary. i'm still fishing but it's for some fast and consistant lap times now.


I can't help ya with that bro!

*GRIP IT AND RIP IT! *


----------



## Guffinator

I went out to M&M today and Danny let me take is 18R for a few laps. I have to say, that thing was a blast to drive. Think I'll keep my eye open for a deal on one.


----------



## cjtamu

Cool! Glad to have you back Froggy! I was going to hit M&M after Shriners, but Mother Nature stepped in. Guess I won't take any pics in the sun today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## danthrc

Chris if you need shock parts for your 18, I have some. Especially shafts.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

You see what I been screamin about Guff! Those 18R's are fun. 

I brought my stuff with me to Galveston this weekend, and I put a mamba package in mine! With the stock pinion, and the lowest power settings, and it turned into a freakin 45MPH land missle! I try my best to roll on the throttle, but at half speed, if you pull the trigger all the way, it just breaks loose!


----------



## cjtamu

danthrc said:


> Chris if you need shock parts for your 18, I have some. Especially shafts.


Thanks Danny, much appreciated. I was in RC Hobby Friday and they happened to have the rebuild kit so I picked it up, rebuilt them last night. After I race it once I'll probably need your shock parts though, ha ha ha. I do have a question. I built the shocks per the instructions (filled to top and then placed the bladder in), and they seem a little stiff at the top of the upstroke. I'm thinking they may be a little smoother if I fill to just below the top. How are you building yours?


----------



## Gary

Bleed em just like normall AE shocks. Tighten down the cap, push the shaft in, loosen the cap to bleed off the excess.


----------



## Guffinator




----------



## Gary

Check out my photo from this morning!


----------



## cjtamu

*Some Show and a Whole Lotta Go*

Cool Biff. Alyssa really likes your pic. Here are my pics from this morning. You get a better idea of the colors in the natural light. Hope the weather hold for a bit so I can play with the programming on the speedo today.


----------



## Gary

I like the gold parts!


----------



## Guffinator

Very nice truck Chris. I bet it hauls *****


----------



## Froggy69

i bet you're gonna let Alyssa race that one.LOL!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Thank you, thank you. It's pretty quick Guff, even with the 5400 kv motor. The way it is now it would be just about useless on Trey's track, that's why I need to play with the programming. The programming on the Tekin is onboard, no computer needed. I'm sure I'll end up with the 8000 kv at some point just for playing around, but I don't see where I'd ever need more than what's in it now for racing, even on a big carpet track. Y'all must be detuning the shiite out of the 8000 kv Mambas. Yeah Froggy, I'm about to cook breakfast and then I'm going to charge a pack for the Mini-T and for the 18T so Alyssa and I can play. You know what's coming. "Mine isn't fast enough, can we trade?" Ha ha ha.


----------



## madf1man

Allright, looks good Chris. Gary where did you find the ****


----------



## Guffinator

I have the 8000. IMO it's only good for the top speed. If you want to get out on the street and do those insane high-speed blasts up and down the road, which is fun for about a battery pack or 2. For racing the 5400 will be just as good, if not slightly better. On Trey's track the more speed you have may actually be a hinderance.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Allright, looks good Chris. Gary where did you find the ****


George bush park at the first pond.

Whatta you think of this kit? Gots lots of stuff! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D80-Digital-SLR-28-70mm-70-300mm-DELUXE-KIT-D-80_W0QQitemZ280128049186QQihZ018QQcategoryZ147174QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guffinator

It looks like Associated has released a new body for the 18R

http://teamassociated.com/ae/18r/kit18r.htm


----------



## madf1man

Looks pretty cool, I'll take one!!


----------



## SwayOveride

Guys I have a question before I start bidding out of control on Ebay. Since I have raced electrics before I have all the equipment needed to drop into a new car. The problem is that its made for a 1/10th scale car. My question is should I buy a Factory Team 18T and drop my XXL Reciever and LRP Quantium Comp 2 in there and run a brushed system? I know I will need a new servo and batteries, or should I look on Ebay for a complete setup with a Mamba system? Also would my Quantium Comp 2 be ok to use with the mini setup?


----------



## Guffinator

Depends on how fast you want to go, which I suppose depends on where you are planning on racing. At Trey's track the brushed system will be just fine. At M&M the track is a bit larger where a brushed system may be the ticket (I haven't actually raced there yet so I don't know)


----------



## Gary

SwayOveride said:


> Guys I have a question before I start bidding out of control on Ebay. Since I have raced electrics before I have all the equipment needed to drop into a new car. The problem is that its made for a 1/10th scale car. My question is should I buy a Factory Team 18T and drop my XXL Reciever and LRP Quantium Comp 2 in there and run a brushed system? I know I will need a new servo and batteries, or should I look on Ebay for a complete setup with a Mamba system? Also would my Quantium Comp 2 be ok to use with the mini setup?


Theres just not enough room to fit a full size ESC in the truck. You might get away with a big receiver though. If you dont go BL youll need the Novak Spy. Do you want a Mamba 4200? I got one Ill make ya deal on!


----------



## Gary

I just spent too much on theses.


----------



## SwayOveride

Im still looking around Ebay, there are a couple good deals there but I just have to do some smart bidding. Some of the things on Ebay are junk but some of the stuff is a good steal if you can get it for a good price. If I can get a Factory Team kit thats already set to go for less than a rollar thats what I am going to do.

Gary is that the Nikon off the commercial on TV?


----------



## Gary

SwayOveride said:


> Im still looking around Ebay, there are a couple good deals there but I just have to do some smart bidding. Some of the things on Ebay are junk but some of the stuff is a good steal if you can get it for a good price. If I can get a Factory Team kit thats already set to go for less than a rollar thats what I am going to do.
> 
> Gary is that the Nikon off the commercial on TV?


I dont know, I dont watch much tv. I wouldnt think so though. Probably a "Point and shoot" add.


----------



## madf1man

What kind of radio is that?


Gary said:


> I just spent too much on theses.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> What kind of radio is that?


Thats, my mountain bike! A good bike BTW. sad2sm

I want to get into the multimedia stuff as another hobby and tie the two together. Dont know where I got that idea from! :spineyes:

Edit: I think I have a good eye!


----------



## madf1man

I'll take the BL if Sway don't. Just got back from a 20 mile ride carrying my itibitti PS. Got some nice pics of the old church on the back side of attics. Photo contest this month is churches.


----------



## cjtamu

Loyd, there's plenty of room for your QC2 and Novak XXL. On the RTR they mount the RX on the top plate and the speedo in the pan b/c the Rx is bigger. Just reverse and put the XXL in the pan and speedo on the top plate. Go back a page or two and look at how my Minirage and XXL are set up. You're going to need a micro servo. I'm using a Hobby Electronics HDS-877 digital. Not the fanciest thing in the world but it works.

On another note, I'm really impressed with the Tekin Minirage. Nik is having problems with heat running an 11/60 with his Mamba. I'm running a 15 with the Tekin. We ran it about 8 minutes hard in the street and when I pulled it in the motor was just warm. The programming is also all on-board, no computer required. And if you want to go completely out of your mind, you can run up to 12 NiMh or 4 LiPo (except with the 8K motor). Phil has one also, you might see what he thinks about his.


----------



## cjtamu

And yeah, the way the Minrage is now would be way too much for Trey's. I was too busy hualing arse with it to play with the the programming much, LOL. I can tame it down, but we'll see how tame it gets. I promise you, top end right now is about the same as my XXX-4 w/10 x 1 and it accelerates a little quicker. Unreal.


----------



## nik77356

has anyone put a hitec 81mg servo in their rc18? im tired of the stock servo not trackin straight so im gonna put one in my truck


----------



## ddcarter3

nik77356 said:


> has anyone put a hitec 81mg servo in their rc18? im tired of the stock servo not trackin straight so im gonna put one in my truck


I have one in mine. Dean at Randy's is the fabricator. He had to make a mount out of G-10 and skipped the servo saver. If I had not busted a thrust bearing washer, I could tell you if it tracks straight. I just bought the Titanium out drives and a new reboild kit. I may be fixing it Saturday at HIRCR.


----------



## nik77356

ya ive seen deans. im gonna do the exact same thing. i just wanted to see if there were any other mounting options i could look into


----------



## Gary

Stay away from Hitec servos! Never skimp on servos...


----------



## nik77356

ive heard from dean an wayne that thats the best servo to put in an rc18


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> ive heard from dean an wayne that thats the best servo to put in an rc18


Your sure they said "The Best?"


----------



## nik77356

yup
i asked them what the "best servo was that fit with no mods and they sadi there wasnt one but to get the 81mg


----------



## Gary

Try this.
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWC40&P=0


----------



## ddcarter3

Gary said:


> Try this.
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWC40&P=0


That's the one I wanted. It works very well in Gary's 18B. No one had one in Houston and I HATE WAITING!!

I will order one for the next build.


----------



## SwayOveride

After years of racing 1/10th scale I personally would never buy Hitech. I have seen way to many run one weekend and start not wanting to center. In my opinion if you buy anything Airtronics you are buying quality. This is just my opinion.


----------



## nik77356

well im having a problem with the stock servo not centering


----------



## Guffinator

nik77356 said:


> well im having a problem with the stock servo not centering


That doesn't surprise me. Keep in mind that the stock stuff in RTR kits is typically lower end electronics.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I have to disagree with the servo argument going on here......after 5 years of racing and countless high end airtronics failures, I recently switched to hitec, and have had no problems what-so-ever.

But, then again, I also run 1/8 scale, which can VERY abusive on servos.....I think most of guys on this thread are electric guys. So, different servos may work better in different applications.


----------



## danthrc

nik. Check these few things.

#1. Make sure your kingpin screws are not too tight. If they are snug just a little, they will bind the front hubs and they will not swivel freely.

#2. Check to make sure your ball cups are not binding. You should disconnect the servo horn and make sure your steering linkages are all moving very free.

#3. Make sure the servo horn is not screwed down too tight.

I had this issue, and it don't take much binding to make the servo not center. The first time I had the problem, I had the kingpin screws too tight. The second time (different car) one of the ball cups was way too tight.

I like airtronics servos the best, but I have had good luck with hitec too.


----------



## GoFaster

WIll a 12th scale servo fit in these cars?


----------



## nik77356

well i can get the servo to move to try to center it. but when i get it close to center and go one more click on the radio it moves enough that it seems like i went 4 or 5 clicks


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I have to disagree with the servo argument going on here......after 5 years of racing and countless high end airtronics failures, I recently switched to hitec, and have had no problems what-so-ever.
> 
> But, then again, I also run 1/8 scale, which can VERY abusive on servos.....I think most of guys on this thread are electric guys. So, different servos may work better in different applications.


Back when I ran for Trinity, Hitec offered me a deal and I declined. I couldnt honestly represent them! After 14 years of racing, I never had an Airtronic fail in any of their products. CJ and Bigmax can back me up on this. My first trip to Area51 I had a Hitec servo for the throttle on my Drake edition and it didnt last long enough for the mains. I was Pe-ossed! LOL Thats a really long drive to sit around for 2 hours!

Never again!


----------



## Guffinator

I'm also an advocate for Airtronics. It's all I ever buy.


----------



## Gary

GoFaster said:


> WIll a 12th scale servo fit in these cars?


I'm against "same servo" marriage! :work:


----------



## Big Phil

we quit selling airtronics at the shop to many unhappy custmers. we have had good luck with jr&futaba. Please dont get me started on hitec !!!


----------



## SwayOveride

BIG PHIL

Does the hobbyshop there have and RC18T Factory Team kits in stock and what are he prices on them.... I need a poor college student hook up....


----------



## Bigmax

*Back in the day.*

Wait, I'm still here. All my stuff has airtronics steering and in the nitro throttle servos. The Revo now has a Hitek that I'm pleased with in the throttle but if I remember correctly a Airtronics Steering. I bought the Hitek when after like 5-10 years that POS Airtronics went out. Nothing lasts anymore! THAT WAS MENT TO BE A JOKE!!!


----------



## nik77356

well it looks like my stock steering servo finally took a ****!! ill be getting the hs 81mg and upgrading all the other steering components as well


----------



## cjtamu

I don't think the newer Air servos are up to par with their older stuff. I've seen a lot more of them fail in the last couple years than before. I've been running a Fu 9402 for throttle for more than 4 years in my GT, and I got it used. The 9451 in it for steering is about 3 years old. Similar specs to the Air 357, a little less torque, but quicker. Fastest servo I've ever used or seen. The one in my buggy is about 2 1/2 years old. The high end Hitec stuff seems to be good, I really like the one in my T4, but it's a $160 servo too. I won't use a 600 series Hitec for anything but a paperweight. JR servos are what the flyboys use. I have a couple of 590M JR's in various cars and they've been excellent also. Bottom line, I'd go Fu, JR, Air, Hitec given a choice.


----------



## insaneracin2003

FUTABA!!!! 9351 baby,all my stuff have them.....well just about all my stuff


----------



## nik77356

i think i got a 9351 on steering in my buggy...not sure tho


----------



## GoFaster

Anyone want to answer my question? Will a servo from a 12th scale fit in the RC18?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*servo*

A micro servo, as opposed to the sub-micro servo in the RC18, would not fit in the RC 18 because it is too wide. The width between the lip of the chassis and the drive shaft running down the middle would be too small......it would rub the drive shaft.

HOWEVER, you could probably grind down a spot on the lip of the chassis, and let a micro servo hang over the side about 1/8", and that might allow it to fit......that's what I'm having to do to make my LiPo's fit. You would only be able to mount the servo with tape, and that's not really reliable.

Also, one more issue that might cause would be the alignment of the center of the servo saver.......it might be higher than normal and screw up the amount of stroke from left to right.


----------



## cjtamu

Ron, come over and look at my truck and I'll show you the servo size. There is an Air servo that some guys run in 1/12 that I've seen people use. It may be the one Biff posted. I have the number written down at the house, I'll check it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I forgot to add my official disclaimer: I'm not a professional, so take my advice for what it is worth to you. I'm basing my info on the fact that I ordered an RC18T FT w/an HS-225MG servo (which was what was suggested by amain), and after selling the set-up to someone, and having them return the servo to be because it wouldn't fit, I sized it up in my new RC18, and came up with the ideas above.

ok, I think that covers me against lawsuits for bad advice!


----------



## GoFaster

I have an Airtronics 94145


----------



## ddcarter3

GoFaster said:


> I have an Airtronics 94145


The 94145 is even larger than the Hitec HS-225. It would take major modifacations to fit the 94145 in the RC18T,B or R.


----------



## GoFaster

ok, then that is a no. Thanks


----------



## nik77356

im either gonna put an 81 mg or a 65 mg in my car. i havent decided yet


----------



## danthrc

The HS65 is a good servo to put in there. You will still have to modify the mount just a little to get it to slide over the servo without deforming. A razor knife works the best.
Don't forget to servo tape the servo down to the chassis. It makes the entire system work better.


----------



## nik77356

ya. but i know the 81mg has better specs than the 65mg. i still havent decided whether its worth it to modify the chassis for the 81


----------



## CristianTabush

81 is way too big...


----------



## cjtamu

CristianTabush said:


> 81 is way too big...


Boy Nik, buy you books and buy you books and all you do is eat the covers off 'em. Everybody has told you, the 81 is way too big! Not only will it not fit properly, it's going to weigh more. I put the 65 in an 18R and it fits smooth like butter. Go with one of the submicros, it will be a lot less hassle and it will work better.


----------



## cjtamu

Anyone tried the Losi pistons in the RC18 shocks yet? Losi makes 1, 2, and 3 hole pistons but I've only seen 2 hole for the AE. Does anyone make aftermarket pistons with different sized holes?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*drill*

drill them biotches out!!!!



cjtamu said:


> Anyone tried the Losi pistons in the RC18 shocks yet? Losi makes 1, 2, and 3 hole pistons but I've only seen 2 hole for the AE. Does anyone make aftermarket pistons with different sized holes?


----------



## CristianTabush

Chris, you don't really need anything besides the 2 hole pistons. The bore might not be exact on the Losi, I think they are slightly bigger. Tune with shock oil like on roaders do


----------



## Gary

Ah, the days of drilling pistons for the Losi's. The ever popular 556 and 557! 

Yall can bet your hiney Ill be experimenting soon!


----------



## danthrc

Gary do you still have that wing you were going to throw my way? If so, can you put it in the box for Saturday


----------



## Gary

danthrc said:


> Gary do you still have that wing you were going to throw my way? If so, can you put it in the box for Saturday


Will do! The Mazda wing right?


----------



## nik77356

cjtamu said:


> Boy Nik, buy you books and buy you books and all you do is eat the covers off 'em. Everybody has told you, the 81 is way too big! Not only will it not fit properly, it's going to weigh more. I put the 65 in an 18R and it fits smooth like butter. Go with one of the submicros, it will be a lot less hassle and it will work better.


i have seen the 81mg in an rc18 before. it works great!! dean and wayne at randy's hobbies did it.


----------



## nik77356

and it also costs $10 more than the 81mg


----------



## Big Phil

i put the 55 in mine it works great


----------



## nik77356

i heard the 55 isnt too good, that it breaks easily. with the 81mg you dont even need the servo saver. takes a lot of slop out of the steering


----------



## Big Phil

10 min paint job


----------



## nik77356

wut?


----------



## jerry23

Big Phil said:


> 10 min paint job


ten minute paint job


----------



## Big Phil

working on the pic sorry


----------



## jerry23

pic = Picture


----------



## nik77356

thanks jerry. i had no idea what a pic was.


----------



## jerry23

Just looking out for the common literacy of the thread.


----------



## nik77356

well thank you so much for that help:]


----------



## Big Phil

bam!


----------



## cjtamu

CristianTabush said:


> Chris, you don't really need anything besides the 2 hole pistons. The bore might not be exact on the Losi, I think they are slightly bigger. Tune with shock oil like on roaders do


When's the last time you heard an on-roader talking about pack, LOL. I think what's on it now will be pretty good on RCP, won't know till we get there. Just looking for tuning options. I still use drilled AE pistons sometimes in 1/10, and I used to run Losi pistons at Fastrak a lot. Amazing how much pistons can change the car offroad.


----------



## nik77356

nice phil!! monotuning makes that conversion. are there any more bodies at mikes?


----------



## cjtamu

Phil, are those little fuzzy dice hanging from the mirror? Or are they just some poor squirrel's nuts!?


----------



## Big Phil

no more body's and thanks needed a body incase south side gets rained out my other lid wont be ready till next week


----------



## Big Phil

hey nick i may have a set of bowties.


----------



## nik77356

im just lookin for a set of wheels. i dont need any tires at the moment.


----------



## Big Phil

ok well then i think i have a set of wheels


----------



## ddcarter3

nik77356 said:


> thanks jerry. i had no idea what a pic was.


He could have meant a pict. Scottsman. From the Pink Floyd song "Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict" from the album Ummagumma.


----------



## Big Phil

dave did you get your 18t lined out?


----------



## ddcarter3

Not yet. Hope to have it by Saturday. Ordered Ti outdrives and diff rebuild kits. Would have ordered from you but you are an hour from my house.


----------



## nik77356

well thank you for that odd bit of trivia


----------



## ddcarter3

Not odd for the 40ish crowd.


----------



## nik77356

well i guess so


----------



## Big Phil

what?? (trivia)


----------



## Big Phil

thats cool dave i would not drive to katy for milk when i could get it down the street.LOL


----------



## nik77356

pink floyd trivia anybody had any luck with makin drift tires for their rc18? im tryin to do that but cant get wheels. i may go to radio shack and pick up some propulse wheels


----------



## Big Phil

Big Phil said:


> ok well then i think i have a set of wheels


hello


----------



## nik77356

o hehe. i feel retarded. i didnt see that


----------



## Big Phil

your talking to jerry to much its eating your brain cells!!!LOL


----------



## nik77356

Nnnnooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356

note to self: talking to jerry will make me stupid


----------



## nik77356

well it looks like im getting the hitec 65mg


----------



## cjtamu

nik77356 said:


> well it looks like im getting the hitec 65mg


That will drop right in and be 100 times better than stock. If you use the mounts that come with it you won't have to modify anything. You need the servo saver for the Hitec and that's it. If you use the stock mount, you'll have to trim it a little like Dan said to get it to sit down flat.


----------



## Big Phil

I Put A 56hb In Mine Today


----------



## nik77356

im not even gonna use a servo saver. with the mg servo you wont need to. hitec makes a small red servo horn that im gonna use. ill be upgrading the other steering components to aluminum too


----------



## Big Phil

I Would Have A Weak Link Somewere If Not A Hard Crash And There Goes Your Servo


----------



## nik77356

ive seen people bend aluminum links before breaking metal servo gears


----------



## Big Phil

I Used The Alum Steering Rack But The Stock Saver


----------



## nik77356

do you use the cut spring mod?


----------



## Big Phil

Well Get-r-done Nick


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

no servo saver = bad news.......you may not strip it out, but you'll definitely damage it prematurely


----------



## Big Phil

Yea Its A Sure Thing Like Jerry Smelling Like Cabbage!!!lol


----------



## nik77356

ok well ill use the servo saver at first see how it goes. does anybody use the cut spring over the servo saver?


----------



## Big Phil

Rite Jerry


----------



## cjtamu

If you don't use the servo saver, something has to give. could be steering block, caster block, but something's gotta give.


----------



## nik77356

alrite alrite...sheesh ill use the **** servo saver.  no ones had problems with the spring over the servo saver rite?


----------



## jerry23

No comment Phil. But youre a dead man.


----------



## danthrc

I've never used the spring over the saver, but people use many things like springs, and o-rings. I don't see where its going to hurt anything, plus that lil servo will break way before a caster block, or knuckle arm.

I found that in just a short amount of time (maybe 5 battery packs) that the stock plastic ring spreads a little and does not conform back to the gap size that a new one has.
I took the one off of my 18B which is pretty new, and it was seporated and made the steering slop worse. I put a new, never used one on and it made a huge difference.

I also ordered the 3 racing aluminum steering linkage. It comes with a metal ring. I hope it will stay tight longer. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## nik77356

i just cut a ring off of a blue spring and put it over the stock saver. i might cut another ring or two but just the one made a huge difference


----------



## Gary

Got one order in.


----------



## Big Phil

biff got some "bling"" bling"!!!should be sweet!


----------



## nik77356

i finally have money to get some bling for mine


----------



## danthrc

wow biff!


----------



## nik77356

dan is that ur car in the avatar?


----------



## danthrc

Yes, heres a better pic


----------



## nik77356

wow!! thats a nice car!!! on mine i cut the side of the wing shorter so it would look more like and 1/8 buggy


----------



## SwayOveride

Looks sweet. Who makes those foams and do they come premounted ready to put on?


----------



## danthrc

Parma makes the foams and they are pre mounted. These are trued down about 50%


----------



## Big Phil

Nice 18b looks tight.good job!


----------



## Gary

Man thats a good looking car! I better get to work on mine. lol


----------



## Gary

Got the steering tightened up. It took a little trimming on the chassis though.


----------



## nik77356

ya im gonna do the same thing to mine soon. stupid sloppy steering. gettin a hs65mg today so that will almost take care of it


----------



## Big Phil

sweet thats the same set up i am using


----------



## nik77356

who makes that setup?


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> who makes that setup?


I belive it was 3racing and GPM. I threw the tags out allready. Check out "the toyz"


----------



## nik77356

phil are you able to order 3racing stuff?


----------



## Gary

Wish I had a hobby shop near me! Bucky's is the closest and thats still an hour and a half trip.


----------



## Big Phil

were you live cuba?LOL


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> were you live cuba?LOL


Highway 6! :mpd:

Well I just learned something. When it comes to shimming the diff on the RC18s, the instructions are wrong. I have a smooth drivetrain now. Which means I can go fasta babY! :work:


----------



## nik77356

what does the manual say?


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> what does the manual say?


Two shims on the short outdrive side.

In the rear I put 2 shims on the long side and in the front 1 shim on the long side. Very smooth now! I cant belive I let this slip by me when I knew I had a drag in the drivetrain. No wonder I was runing hot and the car was noisy.

In my best Carlos Mencia voice,,,

*Dee-da-deee!*


----------



## nik77356

finally got the new servo put in. it took forever because they didnt have the servo saver in stock for hitecs so for this weekend im going to just use a servo arm for runs up and down the street and drifting. IN GALVESTON!!!


----------



## danthrc

nik, I have an extra servo saver for that servo. You can take it and give me the one you hve coming in.
Let me know if you want to do that. I will have it with me tomorrow.


----------



## nik77356

wish i could do that but im leavin today to go out of town


----------



## CristianTabush

Biff, You might not be getting enough grip yet. Believe when I say that when the car starts hooking up real well, or breaks in slightly more, the gears will start skipping!!! Be aware that the factory setting is for people that will neve adjust their cars much so it will be tight at the start. I thought the same thing at the Nats and in the 1st qualifier, my car was skipping gears so bad 2 laps into it, I had to pull it off an re-shim it... ...To the factory settings.


----------



## Gary

CristianTabush said:


> Biff, You might not be getting enough grip yet. Believe when I say that when the car starts hooking up real well, or breaks in slightly more, the gears will start skipping!!! Be aware that the factory setting is for people that will neve adjust their cars much so it will be tight at the start. I thought the same thing at the Nats and in the 1st qualifier, my car was skipping gears so bad 2 laps into it, I had to pull it off an re-shim it... ...To the factory settings.


The gear mesh was _very _tight! Good point though, I need to keep an eye on the gears.


----------



## nik77356

ya when i first got mine my gears started skipping horribly. i think i have anywhere between 4-6 shims on each gear to keep it from skipping.


----------



## Gary

Cristian was right. I had gear skip pretty bad. lol 

Something else I noticed about the RC18s. They have an awfull lot of suspension downtravel. I just added shock limiters to the inside. Front will be 0.77mm limiter with 30 weight and blue, maybe silver springs. Im also going to move the top of the shocks to the outer holes. I need more steering and I dont like running toe-out to get it. 

In the rear I went with a limiter measured 1.53mm. Otherwise Im leaving the rear end be with 30 weight and gold springs.


----------



## Guffinator

Does the 18b FT come with carbon fiber parts?


----------



## danthrc

The only carbon fibre part, is the battery hold down.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Does the 18b FT come with carbon fiber parts?


Go for it bro! Sooner or later your gonna want something to trick out and stare at for hours on end trying to figure out how to make it just little bit better than the other guys cars anyway! Your a hardcore racer!

Been in your car when you hit the NoX bottle before.


----------



## Guffinator

Nitrous is addicting. I would spray it just getting on the beltway 

I was looking at those Pro-Pulse kits. $60 and it's basically an RC18. Just doing some math in my head I think the FT kit is the way to go.


----------



## nik77356

What's wrong with running toe out for more steering?


----------



## Guffinator

I would never run toe out.


----------



## nik77356

Ya but why? I don't see a problem with it


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> Ya but why? I don't see a problem with it


Listen and learn Grasshoppa! 

Toe out scrubs speed and makes the car twitchy in the fast sections. Its a lazy mans last resort to find more steering.

Its like gear diffs in anything under a 1/8th scale nitro truggy. Its just wrong! LOL!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*finished......*

got the RC18T finished.......is it July 14th yet Trey?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

oh yeah, and check out what's on the way!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=200122170039&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=010&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=200122137319&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> got the RC18T finished.......is it July 14th yet Trey?


Very nice! 

How did the shocks build? I allmost pulled the trigger on them.


----------



## Guffinator

Holy cow bro! How do you keep from getting divorced??


----------



## Big Phil

Nice I Almost Bid On That It Was A Steal!! A 18r Is On My 2do List


----------



## nik77356

So can you help me on how to get more steering without using more toe out? I'm just tryin to learn more about setup


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*Rc18r*

Phil, I'll be selling my current 18R that is only 4 battery packs old for $125 w/stock ESC and servo once I get this one in.

And, yes, it was quite the steal. I'm going to sell my car for $125, and the electronics that are in that 18R that I just bought for $75, and I'll have just about paid for this car! I was looking at doing all those upgrades to my current 18R, but it was like $180!

Guff, believe me if I wasn't selling something to buy something else, my wife would kick me to the curb! I'm trimming down the arsenal from like 6 moderately equipped cars, to 3 maxxed out ones......very little extra money being spent.

Gary, the shocks came built, but I did tear them apart and rebuild them myself, and they're just as easy as the FT shocks. They feel MUCH better though.



Big Phil said:


> Nice I Almost Bid On That It Was A Steal!! A 18r Is On My 2do List


----------



## danthrc

That was a great deal on that Scalpel


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

The scalpel will be for sale exactly as you see it for $100 if anyone wants it before I relist it on ebay.


----------



## Big Phil

thanks for the offer but i'm working on something else right now!!


----------



## cjtamu

Nik, what Biff said is right about toe out. Usually when you're talking about "push" you're talking about on power. Biff feel like his car has too much down travel (when the shock shaft extends). When you hit the throttle, the rear end squats, so the front shock shaft extends. The more it extends, the less weight on the front of the car, and the less steering. So, he put limiters in the front shocks so they can only travel so far and he keeps weight on the front under acceleration. It's the opposite under braking, so he's limited the rear shocks to keep the rear from unloading under hard braking (maybe). Shock limiters also control the roll of the car in the corners, and my guess is that's the real reason he's limited the rear also. Haven't put my 18T on the RCP track yet, but I have a feeling traction roll could be an issue. By using internal limiters, his car will only roll so far to one side b/c the limiters will stop the shock downtravel on the opposite side of the car. In the rear you can also change your antisquat settings. Antisquat is just what it sounds like, the car will only squat so far in the rear under acceleration.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

what r u cookin' up Phil?


----------



## cjtamu

Truck looks good CV. Are those foams? I thought we had a no foams rule at Trey's? Or are those for the outdoor track?


----------



## Big Phil

a iroc z


----------



## danthrc

On the Outdoor track, foams are only not allowed in the Associated 18R stock class. All other classes can run foam.

For the indoor track, I'm pretty sure foams are allowed in any class except mini z? Trey can answer for that one


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*foams*

I'm not going to run those, I just have a set for future purposes! I was gluing the knobbies and wanted to throw some pictures up.

Is there really a no-foam rule? reason?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*iroc z*

gonna need some monster servos for that one!



Big Phil said:


> a iroc z


----------



## cjtamu

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm not going to run those, I just have a set for future purposes! I was gluing the knobbies and wanted to throw some pictures up.
> 
> Is there really a no-foam rule? reason?


I'm pretty sure the original rules said rubber tires only, no foams. I just checked and I don't see the rubber tires only now. Trey?


----------



## danthrc

I tried some foams on the RCP track and they are pretty good, but don't hook up anywhere near as good as rubber street tires do.
Some guys are running the little pin tires and they grip good to.

oops... one other thing. The foam is so dense on all of the foam tires for 18 trucks, that the whoops section is brutal. Its like your running wooden wheels.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Like I said, I have no intentions of running them at Treys......I was thinking exactly what Dan said.......they have NO give and would make for a really rough ride!


----------



## madf1man

Rubber only rule was for the mini z class. We've been running foam on the 18th's onroad class since day one. No paragon


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Rubber only rule was for the mini z class. We've been running foam on the 18th's onroad class since day one. No paragon


DHL tried to deliver my camera at 10:41 this morning. Since Im a working man, Im not home at 10:41! They left a note on my door saying they left the package at the office. Manager say's yes they showed up but wanted a signature and she wont do that.

Something wrong with this picture. I guess the delivery guy was too lazy to change the note and give me further instructions! :hairout:


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Nik, what Biff said is right about toe out. Usually when you're talking about "push" you're talking about on power. Biff feel like his car has too much down travel (when the shock shaft extends). When you hit the throttle, the rear end squats, so the front shock shaft extends. The more it extends, the less weight on the front of the car, and the less steering. So, he put limiters in the front shocks so they can only travel so far and he keeps weight on the front under acceleration. It's the opposite under braking, so he's limited the rear shocks to keep the rear from unloading under hard braking (maybe). Shock limiters also control the roll of the car in the corners, and my guess is that's the real reason he's limited the rear also. Haven't put my 18T on the RCP track yet, but I have a feeling traction roll could be an issue. By using internal limiters, his car will only roll so far to one side b/c the limiters will stop the shock downtravel on the opposite side of the car. In the rear you can also change your antisquat settings. Antisquat is just what it sounds like, the car will only squat so far in the rear under acceleration.


Traction roll is a little worse with the 18Ts but not by much. The Dettas had more roll than the 18Ts but the big difference was Treys M18T. It needs some tweaking fo sho! Danny's 18B looked very good as did Roberts 18B. Cristians Pro Pulse with Losi shocks was pretty close to being nailed. I could tell he was using limiters. lol

Chassis roll wont be a good thing at HIRCR. I have a feeling that limiters will work better than thick oil and stiff springs. This isnt Touring cars!


----------



## nik77356

anybody got an extra shock bladder for an rc18? i lost one of mine and the handling isnt good at all


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> anybody got an extra shock bladder for an rc18? i lost one of mine and the handling isnt good at all


Probably due to those PVC tires and Lard in the gear diffs on a 3 legged dog! :slimer:

j/k


----------



## nik77356

lol. no lost it a long time ago but every time i go to randys i forget to get one an i think its a bit frivolous to buy a whole package for just one


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> lol. no lost it a long time ago but every time i go to randys i forget to get one an i think its a bit frivolous to buy a whole package for just one


Take the other 3 out then. At least be consistant on all 4s. And get a job! lol


----------



## nik77356

lol. ive got mnoey i just forget to get them!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Anybody know if you can buy the RC18 o-rings by themselves? They're the best thing to use as limiters, and of course I accidentally tossed them when I rebuilt shocks last week. Doh!


----------



## Gary

Big difference from the stock arms and the RPM ones. The extra stiffness wont hurt none. LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

For those of you having steering issues with larger servos in the RC18's, I did a lot of trial and error yesterday, and the results were good......have a LOT more steering in both directions! I neglected to take pictures, but here are the two major issues I was able to correct:

1) the screw on the back of the steering linkage that mounts it to the servo saver (David had this problem and posted pictures of it) tends to hit an aftermarket servo. I was able to use a razor blade and trim some off of the top edge of the servo to keep the screw from hitting it. 

2) the ball cup on the right side front tie rod (the one that mounts to the servo saver) hits the inside of the diff case. Removed the diff case, and dremeled it out at the spot where the ball cup touches it. You will be grinding out part of the lip that holds the drive shaft bearing in place, but not enough of it to make it move out of place.

between these two fixes, I can turn the wheels as far as the steering knuckles will allow them to turn!

Also, I heard some of you talking about putting a spring around the C-thing on the servo saver......where are you getting your spring?


----------



## Big Phil

hey chris i used small fuel tubing from dubro.


----------



## nik77356

CV its just a blue rc18 spring. i would actually try one or two spring rates stiffer


----------



## cjtamu

cv, a coil from a gold shock spring is supposed to be the ticket. I have gold springs ordered, should be here today or tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## danthrc

courtney, dont do the spring. Especially in off road. I put one on mine (made for it by 3 racing) and my servo broke within minutes of running it.
It may work in on road where there is less wheel contact, but don't do it on off road.

Its best just to let the stock plastic one do its thing. However the DP drag link sold by "the toyz" takes all the slop out from the servo side of the linkage.


----------



## nik77356

you dont use an aftermarket spring. you just cut a coil off of what you would use on the car


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Ok, so it's a short piece of a shock spring.......that' easy enough! 

Dan, I have an aluminum setup w/bearings on it, but still have the plastic C-thing and the plastic part where you insert the servo spline. I think I agree with you, and seeing as I have no back up servo, I'll try it as is first!


----------



## cjtamu

Danny, did you run the spring that comes with the 3racing aluminum steering kit? Todd just put that on his 18R. Tony Phalen was saying that the gold spring was as tight as you could go but still let the servo saver work properly. Even with the DP link I still have slop in the saver itself. May try it with the o-ring first.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'm also finding that the metal spacer that goes in with the screw on the servo saver is slightly long, and allows the horn part of the servo saver to wobble around a little. Has anyone ground theirs down a little?


----------



## cjtamu

CV I know Todd had an issue with his wobbling and had to respace it. He ended up adding shims to his though b/c it needed to be spaced further out. The servo horn was actually pushing too far into the saver part and wouldn't line up vertically with the drag link bar.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

hadn't thought about that! Adding a shim would be a lot easier than grinding on that thing and trying to get it just perfect!


----------



## Gary

Ill have to try those tricks out. I did the electricians tape around the servo saver trick but Im afraid it might be a little tight. Ill jack with it tomarrow! Right now Im reading Japlish. lol New toy today!


----------



## madf1man

Congrats!! Did you get any pics at the last race by the way. I thought you had some gear out then.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Congrats!! Did you get any pics at the last race by the way. I thought you had some gear out then.


The cars came out blurry. I was in the "Sports" mode and I dont know what I did wrong. I gave up on that camera when I ordered the Nikon and hadnt done my homework yet. My guess would to be manually go to a faster F stop? Faster shutter speed thing? LOL

Back in the day it woulda been at least a Fuji Film 400 for HIRCR.


----------



## ddcarter3

Gary said:


> Back in the day it woulda been at least a Fuji Film 400 for HIRCR.


Ya had to go and use the F word didn't ya?


----------



## cjtamu

CV, I ended up using fuel tubing over my c-clip. I just cut a groove in it for the tubing to ride in. It tightens it up just a little but not enough that it won't work if if needs to.


----------



## nik77356

the spring does the exact same thing


----------



## cjtamu

nik77356 said:


> the spring does the exact same thing


Yep. but I want t run it as loose as possible without slop. If this doesn't work then I'll go to a spring. But if it gets too tight you end up with that Dan was talking about.


----------



## Gary

Does this look right? 

The DP link has a little bit of slop around the ball studs but seems ok. I also thought that the aluminum piece the mounting screw goes into the SS was a tad long. I tried shimming it but the screw wasnt long enough and stripped out. I sanded down the aluminum part and added a slightly longer screw and it seems fine now.

On the servo saver I went with a 1mm width of electritions tape wrapped once loosely.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Gary, my ballstuds wiggle a little in the drag link also. It's almost like they designed it that way. I'm using the stock servo saver, but I still went with a slightly longer screw.


----------



## ddcarter3

cjtamu said:


> Yeah Gary, my ballstuds wiggle a little in the drag link also. It's almost like they designed it that way. I'm using the stock servo saver, but I still went with a slightly longer screw.


I thought everybodys ballstuds wiggled when they walk. Sorry, wrong forum!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*cracking up!*

between wiggling ballstuds, people needing longer screws, crazy-arse home-made dune buggies, & funny boss stories, this forum is cracking me up today!



ddcarter3 said:


> I thought everybodys ballstuds wiggled when they walk. Sorry, wrong forum!


----------



## ddcarter3

With all that has happened this week, I really needed this tread! Way too funny!


----------



## cjtamu

ddcarter3 said:


> I thought everybodys ballstuds wiggled when they walk. Sorry, wrong forum!


Yes sir, served that up on a platter. Just surprised it took so long for someone to hit it out of the park! Glad it made your day better David.


----------



## Gary

The Exotek chassis should be released by the end of July.


----------



## nik77356

finally!!!! ive been waiting forever for it!! gary can you post up some pics of the track so i know what im missing?


----------



## rex cars

nik77356 said:


> finally!!!! ive been waiting forever for it!! gary can you post up some pics of the track so i know what im missing?


 Two apostrophies?


----------



## cjtamu

We're finally working on Alyssa's buggy and I have a diff question. I'm trying to set it like a 1/10 4wd diff where you hold both outdrives still and tighten the diff bolt until the diff gear won't slip when rolled by hand. But, I can't keep the gear from slipping a little. It's hard to move but it will still slip. I brole the diff spring in and I've loosened and tightened numerous times and worked the diffs. I'm just worried about tightening too much and stripping the plastic on the outdrives since there's no nut. Were y'all able to keep the gear from moving or does it always slip a little?


----------



## ddcarter3

I felt the same way. I ordered the alloy out drives with alloy nut.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> We're finally working on Alyssa's buggy and I have a diff question. I'm trying to set it like a 1/10 4wd diff where you hold both outdrives still and tighten the diff bolt until the diff gear won't slip when rolled by hand. But, I can't keep the gear from slipping a little. It's hard to move but it will still slip. I brole the diff spring in and I've loosened and tightened numerous times and worked the diffs. I'm just worried about tightening too much and stripping the plastic on the outdrives since there's no nut. Were y'all able to keep the gear from moving or does it always slip a little?


I did the same thing Chris. You just gotta keep playing with the adjustment screw a little at a time.


----------



## nik77356

im gonna order MIP super diffs soon enough


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> im gonna order MIP super diffs soon enough


Thats the best way to go. They went together really well and the diffs stay smoother longer. I was never a fan of plastic outdrives. I have a theory that they flex so much the diff ring isnt sitting agaisnt a flat surface under extreem torsional loads.


----------



## ddcarter3

Just ordered my new Mamba 4200 for the indoor racing. Gonna keep the 8000 for drag racing. Oh and showing off in the neighborhood.


----------



## nik77356

Gary said:


> Thats the best way to go. They went together really well and the diffs stay smoother longer. I was never a fan of plastic outdrives. I have a theory that they flex so much the diff ring isnt sitting agaisnt a flat surface under extreem torsional loads.


im not a big fan of ball diffs. im gonna see if i cant convince my dad to try and make me some sealed gear diffs


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> Just ordered my new Mamba 4200 for the indoor racing. Gonna keep the 8000 for drag racing. Oh and showing off in the neighborhood.


The 4200 is just about right for HIRCR. The 6800 I was running was very much a handfull. LOL


----------



## ddcarter3

Gary said:


> The 4200 is just about right for HIRCR. The 6800 I was running was very much a handfull. LOL


If they had a 2400, I would have bought it!


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> I did the same thing Chris. You just gotta keep playing with the adjustment screw a little at a time.


LOL. I got on here to tell David I got it to work. Yep, just a slow PITA process. I'm going to something with a diff nut next time. Geez! Really easy car to build. slow going with Alyssa helping. Man, those thrust balls are tiny, you have to be careful where you BREATHE with those things. I haven't seen anything that small since Phil posted those shower photos of Jerry on the 'Net. Oh dang, was I not supposed to say anything?


----------



## Froggy69

*weak servo saver*

i wonder how well these work.they are on back order but i wonder how well they work

http://www.thetoyz.com/cart/thetoyz_details.lasso?id=8122&cat_name=RC18B


----------



## nik77356

ive heard that they work pretty good.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Froggy, I've got one of those on my RC18R.......It's not that much different from the plastic one if you ask me. I think putting the spring or some fuel tubing around the whole thing makes more of a difference.


----------



## Froggy69

Cool,i just seen it while looking around and hadn't seen anybody mention it on any of the forums.


----------



## cjtamu

*Woo Hoo!*

All right boys and girls, you better watch yourselves. There's a new sheriff in town, and her name's Alyssa. I believe the new buggy's name is Sky High, and the paint scheme is her own design. Had to pirate the servo from my truck to make it work, the one I thought I had is fried. No test drive yet, the owner is at a friend's, but we'll get to it tomorrow if Mother Nature allows.


----------



## CristianTabush

The one advantage of the GPM springs is that they eliminate a [email protected] of slop!


----------



## danthrc

Looks nice Chris


----------



## nik77356

that looks really nice!!! is alyssa gonna race with us next time? or just practice?


----------



## Todd Claunch

allright come on guys this chris's lovely daughter. the racing is in her blood


----------



## nik77356

Todd Claunch said:


> allright come on guys this chris's lovely daughter. the racing is in her blood


i just needed to know so i could get prepared to get whooped by a little girl


----------



## cjtamu

Nope Nik, you get a break. She'll be out of town during the next 2 races.


----------



## nik77356

LOL, thanks!!


----------



## cjtamu

We finally got a test run in this morning, very nice. I learned some things while I was building Alyssa's car so it's better than mine right now, LOL. The default profile on the Mamba is also much smoother then the Tekin, esp. on the bottom, it feels almost like a brushed motor. Gives me hope I can get the feel I want from my speedo.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Can someone tell me what esc is good other than the novak spy? 

Also, What aftermarket brushed motor will work with the novak spy without causing problems?

I'm really not liking the mamba setup. I think I'm just going to go the other route.


----------



## Gary

Donnie Hayden said:


> Can someone tell me what esc is good other than the novak spy?
> 
> Also, What aftermarket brushed motor will work with the novak spy without causing problems?
> 
> I'm really not liking the mamba setup. I think I'm just going to go the other route.


Ill take the Mamba back if you dont want it. I sorta miss it after frying the Spy. Right now I have the MicroGT I got from CV and it handles mod just fine but doesnt have a reverse.

I ordered a Tekin 5400 bl system to check out. I have no idea what to expect out of it.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Well, I talked to Courtney and Thomas wells today and they say its called cogging I think thats what they said. It just has no instant take off what so ever. No matter how I program it, It stays the same. With no instant power, It's hard coming out of the corners when your racing.


----------



## Gary

Donnie Hayden said:


> Well, I talked to Courtney and Thomas wells today and they say its called cogging I think thats what they said. It just has no instant take off what so ever. No matter how I program it, It stays the same. With no instant power, It's hard coming out of the corners when your racing.


I dont know enough about BLs to be of any help. How are you geared? I had no problem with it at 12/55 and the second weekend at 12/60.


----------



## cjtamu

Donnie, go read the post I put up on hardwiring BL systems.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Chris, If you think thats the problem, do you mind helping me fix it if you are going to be at treys saturday?


----------



## danthrc

Bring it out to the drag racing tomorrow and we can look at it. 

Every brushed setup Ive seen so far has over heat problems. At least at M&M anyway. If you run anywhere were you can let the motor loose, you may have problems with brushed.


----------



## Big Phil

you will like that system biff its the best one out there!


----------



## Gary

danthrc said:


> Bring it out to the drag racing tomorrow and we can look at it.
> 
> Every brushed setup Ive seen so far has over heat problems. At least at M&M anyway. If you run anywhere were you can let the motor loose, you may have problems with brushed.


Im learning that the hard way bro! lol


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> you will like that system biff its the best one out there!


Excellent news bro!


----------



## gkcontra

I've got a tekin 6.8 system on its way and being a complete noob to brushless, I was wondering; Can you put one of the brushless heli motors to use as long as you have a car ESC? They have brushless at 2400 and 3200, that should slow it down some to be managable. With the tracks we have, we don't necessarily need these little trucks to be doing 40+.


----------



## Gary

I would think so Greg!


----------



## cjtamu

Donnie Hayden said:


> Chris, If you think thats the problem, do you mind helping me fix it if you are going to be at treys saturday?


No problem Donnie. Not sure yet if I'll be there but I'm going to try. I should have taken pics when I was working on mine. You can get the gold connectors for about $3 for a 3 pack, both male and female in the pack. Pick some of those up before next weekend. You want 3.5 mm connectors, that way you won't have problems if you want to put another motor on it later. The connectors should have the right size heat shrink in them already. If you can't find them near you LMK and I'll pick some up at RC Hobby.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Chris, If you would pick some up for me I will give you the money back this weekend. I wouldnt have a clue what I am looking for lol. I noticed on mine when you power it up the sound is normal and at other times it's real low. Seems to go back and forth when you wiggle the wires. Thanks Chris!


----------



## cjtamu

No problem Donnie. It sounds like you might have the same thing. Like I said, I would have probably pitched mine out the window if I hadn't just happened to read that post. 'Cause you can't see what's causing the problem and you're soldering just like you always have and it just won't work. Alyssa's is smooth like butter now other than the switch, so hopefully that's all your problem is.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Yeah, I want to make it work. Seems like it's really a nice system. Chris, is that a weller iron you use? If so, What wattage and do I need to buy a different tip?. I want to try and pick one up this week.


----------



## cjtamu

Donnie Hayden said:


> Yeah, I want to make it work. Seems like it's really a nice system. Chris, is that a weller iron you use? If so, What wattage and do I need to buy a different tip?. I want to try and pick one up this week.


Nope. I use 2 irons. One is a 60W Hobbico iron, $9.99. It's mostly for 1/10 stuff. The one I use for the Minis is from Radio Shack, 40W with 2 different sizes of pencil tips. It was $10 or $11, and the little stand is like another $7. To tin those pencil tips when they're new, coil a little solder around the tip before you plug it in. Then lay it flat and plug it in. Soon as the solder melts, roll the tip around in the stuff that fell off, then wipe it. Boom, you're done.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Sweet. I seen some nice craftsman irons at sears. I might go pick one up today. Thanks Chris.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> I ordered a Tekin 5400 bl system to check out. I have no idea what to expect out of it.


Biff, that's what I have in my truck. Don't hardwire it, just solder the wires to the speedo, put on battery connectors and go. I had the power cranked down to 60% last race and it was still ballistic. After a 5 minute race the motor temps about 120 deg and I was only putting about 300 mah back into the pack. When Ron drove it a few weeks ago he said it ran like a 4wd 1/10 with a 10 turn in it. Pretty funny, 'cause when I first ran it I told Lajuan it ran just like my XXX4, which has a 10 x 1 in it. I played a little with the programming yesterday and I have much better control now at low speeds. I'm about to overhaul the car, when I'm done I'll play with the programming some more. But, it's fast, cool, and efficient, all without hardwiring, what else do you need? When you set it up it will go into the default profile. Just run it there for starters, it's a blast in the street.


----------



## cjtamu

Oh yeah. Biff, that's geared at 15/55, stock tires, no cogging problems.


----------



## nik77356

where do you guys get your aftermarket parts from?


----------



## Todd Claunch

from chris's house.................


----------



## Guffinator

thetoyz.com is pretty nice


----------



## nik77356

thetoyz.com just seems hard to use. i cant easily find parts i want


----------



## danthrc

The toyz not only has everything, it also has a picture of it too. Nick, try using the search, it works pretty good.


----------



## Gary

I'm very impressed with the Toyz! I have placed orders on a Friday and have received them on a Monday!


----------



## nik77356

anybody have any diff shims and/or shock rebuild kits i can buy from them? i desperately need both for saturday


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> anybody have any diff shims and/or shock rebuild kits i can buy from them? i desperately need both for saturday


Yep!  I have just about every part anybody needs!


----------



## nik77356

SWEET!!! anybody selling any aftermarket parts?


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> SWEET!!! anybody selling any aftermarket parts?


Like what? What do you need?


----------



## nik77356

well im wanting better shocks. aluminum c-hubs and hub carriers. MIP diffs, CVD's


----------



## Donnie Hayden

I need to seriously shim my diffs in the 18t. Gary, If you have another shock kit you can spare and some shims, I will take them off your hands saturday. I have a bent shaft on one of my front shocks.


----------



## nik77356

i need bladders in both my front shocks. lol. i have no idea how i lost them but i did. i was out playin in the street and my diffs would only slip when i was on the brakes. maybe its only my front diff


----------



## Gary

Donnie Hayden said:


> I need to seriously shim my diffs in the 18t. Gary, If you have another shock kit you can spare and some shims, I will take them off your hands saturday. I have a bent shaft on one of my front shocks.


I have plenty of diff shims and I have at least one shock rebuild kit that includes shafts. Can you hook Nick up with the bladders if you dont need them?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Sure, I actually have brand new bladders in the shocks. I just need o-rings and a shaft.
Thanks Gary. Oh, I sent you a email the other day also and havent heard anything back. Will you check it again and let me know.


----------



## Gary

Donnie Hayden said:


> Sure, I actually have brand new bladders in the shocks. I just need o-rings and a shaft.
> Thanks Gary. Oh, I sent you a email the other day also and havent heard anything back. Will you check it again and let me know.


Sorry! I'm running a little behind. Gotcha covered!


----------



## PD2

RC18T on Hobby Talk up for sale:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=191183

Take a look!

PD2


----------



## Todd Claunch

the toyz.com site has givin me great support on any order ,thanks danny


----------



## cjtamu

Nik, is your diff slipping or skipping? Big difference b/w the 2 and shimming it won't stop slipping. Skipping a gear or 2 under hard braking isn't anything to worry about, you may never be able to shim it all out.


----------



## nik77356

its skipping. sorry i should have made it clearer. the rear was skipping but it stopped. it may start up again on a high traction surface like trey's. and its actually more like 3 or 4 gears


----------



## Froggy69

*shocks*

wanting to upgrade the shocks on my 18b rtr and was wondering if the 3racing or gpm shocks would be fine or should i just get the assoc. ft shocks for it? and will the assoc. springs work on the aftermarket shocks?


----------



## nik77356

ive heard to not get the GPM or FT shocks. i would get the 3racing ones. those are the ones im gonna get


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*shock*



Froggy69 said:


> wanting to upgrade the shocks on my 18b rtr and was wondering if the 3racing or gpm shocks would be fine or should i just get the assoc. ft shocks for it? and will the assoc. springs work on the aftermarket shocks?


Froggy:
-the RTR plastic shock bodies stink!
-Uprage them to the FT aluminum shock bodies and you'll be fine for running at HIRCR. The aluminum bodies seem to hold the seals in a LOT better.
-Don't know about the GPM shocks for the RC18's, but I've had a set of their nice bling bling aluminum one for an 1/8 buggy, and they were total ****....seriously! I tried them with every shock oil/piston combination I could find, and still no bueno por caca!
-I've got the 3-racing ones, and while they're nice and seem to be quality, the shock shafts bend JUST as easy as the FT/RTR ones do. The only real advantage is that they hold the seals in even better than the FT shock bodies.

So, if you've just got to have the bling bling, I recommend the 3-racing. If you just want them to work good, just buy the FT bodies for about $5 or so.


----------



## Froggy69

do the ae springs fit on the 3racing shocks for tuning options?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

yep....as do the shock shafts & pistons


----------



## Froggy69

thanks


----------



## nik77356

well if the FT shocks work just as good as the 3 racing ones i might just get those.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

nik......for you, I'd recommend the 3-racing! You do a lot of bashing, and I think they'll be better for that. But for track racing, the FT's are good enough.


----------



## nik77356

well by bashing its mainly drifting and runs up and down the street. i dont really do big air jumps


----------



## Big Phil

If Your Not On A Track Your Bashing.


----------



## nik77356

really??? didnt know that.  but i dont beat on my car is what i meant


----------



## Big Phil

The Road Is Rough On Your Car But Rcp Is Not I Am Not Saying You Should Not Play In The Road Its Just Harder On Your Car


----------



## Big Phil

Dont Drive Mine Anywere But The Track They Seem To Work Better On Race Day!learned That A Long Time Ago


----------



## nik77356

ive never had much problem with my rc18 that wasnt user error


----------



## Big Phil

Not Just My 1/18


----------



## nik77356

ya i stopped bashing my 1/8 buggy because of that but still seem to have probs!! lol i want to get a monster truck so i have a basher.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*bingo!*



Big Phil said:


> If Your Not On A Track Your Bashing.


hit something harder than you would when your on a track, and you'll pop out the seals on the FT or RTR shocks.......this is where the 3-racing is better.....they're designed more like a full size shock in that the seals are held in with clips instead of a plastic snap on cap


----------



## Big Phil

Yes They Are Much Stronger


----------



## Gary

Is there any difference in handling between the FT and the 3R shocks?


----------



## Guffinator

I've heard that the 3r shocks are far superior. No experience on it myself though.


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> The Road Is Rough On Your Car But Rcp Is Not I Am Not Saying You Should Not Play In The Road Its Just Harder On Your Car


"Why don't we do it in the road, dah dah dah dah dah dah dah dah, why don't we do it in the road, dah dah dah dah dah dah dah dah, there's no one really watching us...." Nik, if you want something to just bash with, you can beat an E-maxx. Hands down, the most fun bashing vehicle I've ever had. Durable, wheelies on demand and for as long as you can control it (ask Insane or Fuzzy, I pulled a 25 yard wheelie on the Texans practice bubble), and with just a few upgrades durable as all hail. Last time I had mine at work I drove it ON TOP of the little short hedges out front, then up the stairs just for good measure. And it just so happens, I know a guy on this forum who wants to sell his, LOL.


----------



## nik77356

ya my dads lookin into gettin pauls emaxx. LOL im eventually going to get a monster truck for bashing an a TC for drifting


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

*shocks*



Gary said:


> Is there any difference in handling between the FT and the 3R shocks?


you can check mine out and compare them, but I can't feel/tell much of a difference between the FT's and the 3R's. They both seem just about as smooth as the other.


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you can check mine out and compare them, but I can't feel/tell much of a difference between the FT's and the 3R's. They both seem just about as smooth as the other.


Ill probably order them anyway. Those snap on caps remind me of the 10th scale Losi design and every once in awhile, they pop off.


----------



## Big Phil

Losi Shocks Are Awesome!


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> Losi Shocks Are Awesome!


My ideal 10th scale buggy would have Losi shocks and the AE stealth tranny. Back in the day Frosty mounted some Losi shocks on a B3 I think it was. LOL


----------



## nik77356

Big Phil said:


> Slosi Shocks Are carp!


really now???


----------



## jerry23

carp is a grass eating fish.


----------



## nik77356

i get messed with for trying to keep the forum "G" rated now?


----------



## jerry23

not messin. just educating.


----------



## nik77356

LMAO!! ok


----------



## Gary

Jerry is right! A Carp is a freshwater vegatarian fish. 

Sorta! 

I did see one get caught in saltwater on dead shrimp once. What really freaked me out was he kept the Carp to eat!

And just for Nick and Phil, poop passes the filters and what this has to do with RC18s, I have no idea! LOL

Time for a new thread for RC 18s. This one has gotten too long and I'm sure is eating up bandwidth bigtime! Who wants the honor? GFI!


----------



## nik77356

Gfi???


----------



## Guffinator

Go For It Junior!


----------



## Gary

Yup!


----------

